
Do we need 30 posts about Jobs on the front page? - bendauphinee
In my mind, I think not. It is tragic that he has died, and there is much coverage from many sites. However, I assume that other things are happening in the world around us?
======
latch
If this was a common occurrence, I'd understand your point. But as is, it
hardly seems like a problem, or a sign of a broken system. Just take a 6 hour
break.

------
mdda
Right now, it looks like a special tribute : The whole of the front page (30
stories) are all Jobs. For a short time, the front page was 20 stories, my
guess is to achieve the same effect.

Everyone knew this day would come, which is why it's such a collective, moving
(and organized) moment.

Personally, I'm more glad he got to see the tributes to his contribution to
world karma when he stepped down as CEO. That was for him to savor, this is
for us...

------
ck2
This is a filtered feed that removes "steve" "jobs" and "apple"

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/hacker-news-filtered>

I'll delete it after the weekend to respect PG.

This is probably going to last quite a bit longer than the 24 hour news cycle.

~~~
burgerbrain
Any chance you can keep it around and make it customizable?

------
burgerbrain
Legitimate articles _not_ about Steve Jobs are currently being flagged down to
'dead' in the new section. In the meantime, my ability to flag articles has
seemingly been revoked.

What an awesome system. What an awesome tribute.

------
jpxxx
Literally the most important single figure in all of computer technology just
died, a man more popular and beloved than the President and the Pope combined,
and you're upset because this frontpage will be afire with the news for a few
hours? Christ.

Congratulations. This whining, right here, marks the beginning of the end of
HN.

~~~
burgerbrain
_"Literally the most important single figure in all of computer technology
just died"_

That man died in 1954.

------
veyron
Give it a few hours. I'm sure tomorrow everything will filter out.

Unfortunately I can't flag down some of these posts ...

------
0x0x0x
The community speaks - you have the choice to listen.

~~~
bendauphinee
The community speaks that it is obsessed with Steve Jobs? How is that many
posts of something we know about going to help me learn more about business,
entrepreneurship, or programming?

~~~
danilocampos
The community's job isn't serving your narrow interests. The community
addresses its own needs.

For the moment, it needs this.

~~~
prodigal_erik
They were roughly simultaneous, and most have only a couple of comments each
hours later. I don't think anybody is finding much value in actually reading
all three dozen restatements of the same story. It was just a collective-
action problem that HN doesn't have good tools for solving.

~~~
danilocampos
That may be.

But the truth is that if you had even a passing interest in technology from
the 1970's or later, and you still have a pulse right now, there is not a
single thing more worth discussing at this moment than the life and passing of
this great man.

~~~
burgerbrain
Why? Is there more insight to be added? Lets not confuse grieving with
insightful technical conversation.

------
i386
Its just one day for someone who actually gave us a better vision into the
relationship between human beings and technology. I think we can put up with
it for one day.

~~~
burgerbrain
It doesn't do a _thing_ except make you feel better.

~~~
lachyg
And celebrate a great persons life. What's wrong with that?

~~~
burgerbrain
A _single_ topic is pushing _everything_ else off. That's what's wrong.

------
hokua
With all the Steve Jobs posts, I briefly thought the "jobs" tab was a special
section for Steve.

------
karussell
Hackernews filtered
[http://jetsli.de/?query=-steve&sort=news.ycombinator.com...](http://jetsli.de/?query=-steve&sort=news.ycombinator.com&hits=30)

~~~
karussell
This one is a bit better and contains the last 24 hours only
[http://jetsli.de/?query=-steve+-apple&time=last24&so...](http://jetsli.de/?query=-steve+-apple&time=last24&sort=news.ycombinator.com&hits=30)

------
adrianwaj
I took a screenshot of it here: <http://hackerbra.in/steve.png>

I get a sense that there will be a vacuum in people's lives from now onward.

------
sdfgwergsd
Yes. It will only happen once. Get over it.

------
ia
not sure what you were hoping to do with this post, unless it was generating
ill will towards yourself. if that was the case, mission accomplished.

------
geoka9
Yeah, it makes me wish he lived forever.

------
dholowiski
Yes. Fuck off, come back in 3 days.

~~~
burgerbrain
Be civil.

~~~
dholowiski
I'm just expressing how the thousands of people who voted up those stories
feel.

~~~
burgerbrain
That doesn't remove the need to be civil.

------
abbasmehdi
Short answer: Yes we do.

Slightly longer answer: It's not just a man who died, it's the movement that's
dead with no successors in sight.

